# Interstate @ Lonestar Saloon!



## Wakerider1424 (Nov 25, 2007)

Hey everybody, Interstate will be playing at Lonestar Saloon this Saturday the 25th in Richmond, Texas! If you are unaware of this up and coming Texas Country band check out there website, http://www.interstatetexas.com/
I hope to see everyone out there this weekend, its going to be a show your not going to want to miss! There is rumor of them releasing new songs!

http://www.thelonestarsaloon.com/index.html

Tight Lines

Garrett


----------

